# 8mm Thyroid Nodule disappeared after 3 weeks?



## adamlinds

Hi,

Three weeks ago I had an ultrasound that showed an 8mm nodule on the midline of my left thyroid gland. I saw the ultrasound images myself (took a look before I dropped off the CD to the hospital) and saw the nodule. It was right at the edge of the thyroid and would of been hard to detect without a trained eye, but since they highlighted it with markers I saw its border. According to the radiologist it was solid, slightly hypoechoic and well defined borders.

Because I had swollen lymph nodes beside it, am male, young and have a family history of thyroid cancer, they decided to do an ultrasound guided FNA. I went for my pre-biopsy today and the technician told me that they likely will cancel my biopsy because she could not find any nodule and it has likely gone away.

I know I should be happy, but since the hospital says they "lost" my ultrasound CD from 3 weeks ago, I'm a little bit worried they aren't going to compare the results found today to mine three weeks ago. I still am going to wait for the radiologist to look at it, but I'm assuming if the technician does not see it, it is likely not there. I guess I am just more surprised it could just disappear so quickly.

Anyways, any info is help. thanks!


----------



## Andros

adamlinds said:


> Hi,
> 
> Three weeks ago I had an ultrasound that showed an 8mm nodule on the midline of my left thyroid gland. I saw the ultrasound images myself (took a look before I dropped off the CD to the hospital) and saw the nodule. It was right at the edge of the thyroid and would of been hard to detect without a trained eye, but since they highlighted it with markers I saw its border. According to the radiologist it was solid, slightly hypoechoic and well defined borders.
> 
> Because I had swollen lymph nodes beside it, am male, young and have a family history of thyroid cancer, they decided to do an ultrasound guided FNA. I went for my pre-biopsy today and the technician told me that they likely will cancel my biopsy because she could not find any nodule and it has likely gone away.
> 
> I know I should be happy, but since the hospital says they "lost" my ultrasound CD from 3 weeks ago, I'm a little bit worried they aren't going to compare the results found today to mine three weeks ago. I still am going to wait for the radiologist to look at it, but I'm assuming if the technician does not see it, it is likely not there. I guess I am just more surprised it could just disappear so quickly.
> 
> Anyways, any info is help. thanks!


Sadly; solid nodules do not just disappear. I recommend a radioactive uptake scan.

They need to find the nodule and do the biopsy. With swollen lymph glands and a solid nodule, I would insist on it.

Let us know; this is most upsetting.


----------



## adamlinds

Thanks for the update Andros. I just got a call from the hospital and they just told me my biopsy has been cancelled. I requested the reason why, so they sent me the radiologist report. Here is what it said.

------------------------------------------------------------------
Right Lobe of thyroid measures 4.4 x 1.7 x 2.0 cm in size. There is an ill-defined hypoechoic area in the lower pole measuring 6 x 5 x 5 mm. It does not have clear margins. This may be an early developing nodule but it has not become well enough defined that this point to be biopsied.

Left lobe of thyroid measures 3.9 x 1.1 x 1.0. It is homogeneously echogenic without evidence of any obvious nodule for biopsy.

Very tiny normal appearing lymph node can be seen in left lateral aspect of the neck. It has a length of 8mm.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Wow am I confused, here is what my report said three weeks ago:

Right lobe of thyroid measures 5.0 x 1.4 x 1.5 cm in size. There are no nodules that can be seen. The left thyroid lobe measures 3.7 x 1.6 x 1.1 cm and there is a 8 x 5 mm nodule seen in the lower mid pole. It is slightly hypoechoic and appears to be a solid adenoma. The rest of the thyroid parenchyma appears to be slightly coarse in echo texture. There also appears to be a 1.4cm x 08cm lymph node by the left carotid artery.

How can the left lobe nodule of 8mm just disappear and how can a 6 x 5 x 5 hypoechoic area appear that quickly. Also my entire thyroid went from coarse to normal. Also I noticed that my thyroid height has become my symmetrical but the left lobe has become less wide and deep. The right lobe has been more wide and more deep. I am just confused. Everyone is telling me this looks normal, but can a thyroid perform a magic act like this?

Thanks.


----------



## Andros

adamlinds said:


> Thanks for the update Andros. I just got a call from the hospital and they just told me my biopsy has been cancelled. I requested the reason why, so they sent me the radiologist report. Here is what it said.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> Right Lobe of thyroid measures 4.4 x 1.7 x 2.0 cm in size. There is an ill-defined hypoechoic area in the lower pole measuring 6 x 5 x 5 mm. It does not have clear margins. This may be an early developing nodule but it has not become well enough defined that this point to be biopsied.
> 
> Left lobe of thyroid measures 3.9 x 1.1 x 1.0. It is homogeneously echogenic without evidence of any obvious nodule for biopsy.
> 
> Very tiny normal appearing lymph node can be seen in left lateral aspect of the neck. It has a length of 8mm.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Wow am I confused, here is what my report said three weeks ago:
> 
> Right lobe of thyroid measures 5.0 x 1.4 x 1.5 cm in size. There are no nodules that can be seen. The left thyroid lobe measures 3.7 x 1.6 x 1.1 cm and there is a 8 x 5 mm nodule seen in the lower mid pole. It is slightly hypoechoic and appears to be a solid adenoma. The rest of the thyroid parenchyma appears to be slightly coarse in echo texture. There also appears to be a 1.4cm x 08cm lymph node by the left carotid artery.
> 
> How can the left lobe nodule of 8mm just disappear and how can a 6 x 5 x 5 hypoechoic area appear that quickly. Also my entire thyroid went from coarse to normal. Also I noticed that my thyroid height has become my symmetrical but the left lobe has become less wide and deep. The right lobe has been more wide and more deep. I am just confused. Everyone is telling me this looks normal, but can a thyroid perform a magic act like this?
> 
> Thanks.


This is one of the most unbelievable stories I have heard in a long while. It appears they have the CD's mixed up or something here.

Someone has made a very very serious mistake and they are not owning up to it.

May I once again suggest that you get a radioactive uptake scan and see an entirely different organization to do this?

Something is rotten in Denmark. I smell it a mile away.

You "have" to find out if you are okay. No way can you sit on the fence w/ this.

You might have to raise some hell but I sure would do it.

I feel bad for you. It is no fun to be sick and have to advocate for yourself. This is akin to getting the wrong gangrenous leg amputated. Very unsettling.


----------



## adamlinds

Thanks Andros. The problem is, I did use two completely independent labs for each ultrasound. The first was an ultrasound lab and this one was done at the hospital. I know the first ultrasound I had was mine, because on the CD they also had the axilla images on there where they found a 2.5cm lymph node, which I can feel myself. The hospital, that part I have no idea, but the technician did tell me she saw nothing in the left lobe, which the radiologist confirmed.

I have no idea what the issue is really, my thyroid seems to be all over the place. I would like to have an uptake scan, but because the nodule went away, my Endocrinologist doesn't feel I need to be seen again until a 12 month follow up. I just called my family doctor and she agrees with him. In Canada, my family doctor needs to do referrals for me to be seen. It is just frustrating. I understand that a 6mm ill defined hypoechoic nodule is nothing to worry about, but I am worried about how an 8mm can disappear in 8mm and a 6mm one can take its place on the other lobe. I guess 6mm can grow in 3 weeks, but are thyroid lobes suppose to flucuate so much in size? Sorry Andros, I am just ranting now. I guess I should be happy the 8mm one is gone, but I guess I hate just the wait and see game.


----------



## Andros

adamlinds said:


> Thanks Andros. The problem is, I did use two completely independent labs for each ultrasound. The first was an ultrasound lab and this one was done at the hospital. I know the first ultrasound I had was mine, because on the CD they also had the axilla images on there where they found a 2.5cm lymph node, which I can feel myself. The hospital, that part I have no idea, but the technician did tell me she saw nothing in the left lobe, which the radiologist confirmed.
> 
> I have no idea what the issue is really, my thyroid seems to be all over the place. I would like to have an uptake scan, but because the nodule went away, my Endocrinologist doesn't feel I need to be seen again until a 12 month follow up. I just called my family doctor and she agrees with him. In Canada, my family doctor needs to do referrals for me to be seen. It is just frustrating. I understand that a 6mm ill defined hypoechoic nodule is nothing to worry about, but I am worried about how an 8mm can disappear in 8mm and a 6mm one can take its place on the other lobe. I guess 6mm can grow in 3 weeks, but are thyroid lobes suppose to flucuate so much in size? Sorry Andros, I am just ranting now. I guess I should be happy the 8mm one is gone, but I guess I hate just the wait and see game.


I am not trying to upset you but please understand this. A solid nodule is highly suspicious of cancer and combine that w/ swollen lymph nodes make me think papillary cancer.

Having forgotten that you are in Canada, I may have been taking the wrong tact here for which I apologize. I do know though that you can write your Premiere w/ a letter requesting further evaluation?

Here is more info......

http://radiology.rsna.org/content/237/3/794.full

I know I am a worry wart and a nag. LOL!! But "sometimes" it pays off. I just don't see how everything could be "all better"; and that worries the stuffins' out of me.


----------



## adamlinds

By no means are you upsetting me, so no need to apologize, I appreciate your help. I think it is just the whole situation that has me a little uneasy.

I agree solitary is never good, but because I had the last 8mm go away so fast, my endo feels nothing needs to be done.

The reason I like you, feel worried about this is the fast that this time it is not just slightly hypoechoic and the margins are now ill-defined. So I have an ill defined, hypoechoic, solitary nodule and I am male. Even though this nodule is 2mm smaller than the last, its characteristics are worse. Also it grew to 6mm from nothing in less than a month, but still all my doctors insist on the 1cm mark. I am going to speak to my doctor again on an appointment this Friday, if nothing is done, I will seek things further.

Do you know why the radiologist would say a hypoechoic ill-defined area that may be an early and developing nodule, instead of just saying nodule? It just seems weird as it is not like it is 2mm and almost undetectible. Although maybe he cant tell if it is a cyst or solid, but I would think hypoechoic and ill-defined, usually fall into the solid category.

Anyways, I requested my ultrasound slides from the hospital to take a look and bring to my doctor. I will keep you updated.

Thanks again.


----------



## Andros

adamlinds said:


> By no means are you upsetting me, so no need to apologize, I appreciate your help. I think it is just the whole situation that has me a little uneasy.
> 
> I agree solitary is never good, but because I had the last 8mm go away so fast, my endo feels nothing needs to be done.
> 
> The reason I like you, feel worried about this is the fast that this time it is not just slightly hypoechoic and the margins are now ill-defined. So I have an ill defined, hypoechoic, solitary nodule and I am male. Even though this nodule is 2mm smaller than the last, its characteristics are worse. Also it grew to 6mm from nothing in less than a month, but still all my doctors insist on the 1cm mark. I am going to speak to my doctor again on an appointment this Friday, if nothing is done, I will seek things further.
> 
> Do you know why the radiologist would say a hypoechoic ill-defined area that may be an early and developing nodule, instead of just saying nodule? It just seems weird as it is not like it is 2mm and almost undetectible. Although maybe he cant tell if it is a cyst or solid, but I would think hypoechoic and ill-defined, usually fall into the solid category.
> 
> Anyways, I requested my ultrasound slides from the hospital to take a look and bring to my doctor. I will keep you updated.
> 
> Thanks again.


I think you nailed it. He can't tell if it is a fluid filled cyst or solid and therein lies some of the shortcomings of a sonogram.

Keep us informed. I am very very interested and am hoping that you get the medical intervention that you need and deserve to have.


----------

